# DX Tank



## Tim the Skid (Apr 9, 2017)

Here's a color you don't see often... http://www.ebay.com/itm/311839253958?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## spitfire (Apr 9, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/352026478403?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Could it be a coincidence.....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 9, 2017)

Good eye! How far from Conklin,NY is Binghamton,NY?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like a match made on eBay.   Note the smiley color.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 9, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> Good eye! How far from Conklin,NY is Binghamton,NY?




About 13 miles!!


----------



## Kstone (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh how satisfying the moment of putting the two together would be. Ah yisss.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 10, 2017)

spitfire said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352026478403
> 
> Could it be a coincidence.....




Somebody needs to buy the bike and the tank! Its very tempting and I don't even like green! Although I do like this shade of green since its uncommon.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 11, 2017)

$464 for the tank we'll see if the bike catches up to it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orig-Vintage-SCHWINN-Cantilever-BICYCLE-TANK-w-WINGS-Design-BUILT-IN-BELL-/311839253958?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=tr


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2017)

*VINTAGE SCHWINN PREWAR 'ACE' ARNOLD SCHWINN BICYCLE 4 RESTORE*
*Seller information*
sleighbell (7623 )
100% Positive feedback
Time left:2d 03h Friday, 8:00AM
Current bid:
US $340.00
Enter US $345.00 or more 
Shipping:
$98.73 Economy Shipping 
Item location:
Conklin, New York, United States
Ships to: 
Worldwide


 

 

 
Archived....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 12, 2017)

Great close ups. Thanks for posting the pics.The bike looks rougher than the tank.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 14, 2017)

The bike sold for $798! :eek: 
More than I would have thought.


----------

